# Iolo System Mechanic 7.0 Professional, Lack of customer service/relations



## Timax47

I have posted on forums around the net and contacted the makers of System Mechanic until I am blue in the face but nobody seems to want, or is able to answer my question.

It is a simple enough question............ Why does System Mechanic version 7 Professional not work on Windows Vista as the makers, Iolo say that it does?

Why do Iolo not acknowledge customer enquiries?
Why do they not hold their hands up and refund my money?

I know that I am a uk resident and that Iolo probably think that I will give up and not bother about being cheated out of $69 but hey, I'm gonna try to get closure on this issue. I have been on several forums that have also highlighted the problem and the customer's disdain for Iolo and their lack of customer service/relations.


----------



## rexgrant

Timax47 said:


> I have posted on forums around the net and contacted the makers of System Mechanic until I am blue in the face but nobody seems to want, or is able to answer my question.
> 
> It is a simple enough question............ Why does System Mechanic version 7 Professional not work on Windows Vista as the makers, Iolo say that it does?
> 
> Why do Iolo not acknowledge customer enquiries?
> Why do they not hold their hands up and refund my money?
> 
> I know that I am a uk resident and that Iolo probably think that I will give up and not bother about being cheated out of $69 but hey, I'm gonna try to get closure on this issue. I have been on several forums that have also highlighted the problem and the customer's disdain for Iolo and their lack of customer service/relations.


Hi Timax
I see you are not on your own with this problem.I would say this is due to vista's security set up why this program dose not work,But as you say it is up to Iolo to bring out a patch as they do quote that it works in vista.You may need to check out Tim Sneath Blogs on vista There is one were he tell you how to regain control of vista by removing microsoft's
administrator rights on your pc and you regaining them but you will also loose the tight control vista has on protecting your pc.You will have to decide what is best.
I can not point you to the exact blog but it is one of his windows vista secrets blogs
Tim Sneath works for Microsoft.
Good hunting,
Rex


----------



## Timax47

Thanks Rex, I am getting nowhere fast with this problem, I will endevour to chase down Tim's blogs and get some answers on this issue. Meanwhile if you do come across a fix please mail me.

Thanks again

Timax


----------



## rexgrant

Timax47 said:


> Thanks Rex, I am getting nowhere fast with this problem, I will endevour to chase down Tim's blogs and get some answers on this issue. Meanwhile if you do come across a fix please mail me.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Timax


Hi Timex
Check out the Vista forum and scroll down to the post (problems with programs in vista)
Read the post and then you can decide witch way to go.
Good luck
Rex


----------



## Timax47

I went to Tims website but am not really sure what disabling the UAC will do to make System Mechanic Work?


----------



## rexgrant

Timax47 said:


> I went to Tims website but am not really sure what disabling the UAC will do to make System Mechanic Work?


Hi Timax,
I have not got the knowledge to answer that question for you,Vista is new there are lots of programs that do not work on vista yet,I am sure that they will get your program working as soon as they can or they will be out of business What we were discussing about UAC was that if the drivers were not signed to work safely in Vista UAC would stop them installing and the program would not work.Unless you really understand how to secure you PC it is not a good idea to switch of UAC but as Tim sneath and a couple of experienced member told us,another way round it without totaly switching of UAC .Try the other ways first Tim.
Good luck 
Rex


----------



## escalader

I own SM 7 and on their FAQ section I found the following:

"KBA-01828 Last Updated: 01/31/2007 Return to previous page Print this article 

Is System Mechanic 7 compatible with Windows Vista?
This article applies to: 
System Mechanic 7
System Mechanic 7 Mobile Toolkit
System Mechanic 7 Professional
Question
Is System Mechanic 7 compatible with Windows Vista?
Answer
As of January 30, 2007 Windows Vista has been released to the public. Updated Vista-compatible versions of iolo products have been made available for download from the iolo technologies website or simply by using the automatic update tool included in your software. If you currently own an iolo product that is marked as Vista compatible, installing the product on the Vista operating system will trigger any required updating mechanisms and allow for successful use and operation on Vista."

The way I read this is you install vista first THEN SM!

So, try this: Unintstall SM retaining any install software/cd's etc links license numbers they sent etc etc. Delete any folders/files for SM left on pc

Then reboot your PC.

See if everything works

Reinstall SM7 reading messages carefully as you go, good luck


----------



## escalader

From Wilders I found this:

"Re: Iolo System Mechanic 7.0 Professional
they released version-7.1...which i think makes it workable on vista...."

Hope this helps


----------



## Larrylesq

I had issues too w/ System Mechanic. I had purchased it through another company. After not getting any response from Iolo (for 3 weeks) I ended up getting my money back from the company that I bought it through.

I wish I could provide help - but it messed up my system so bad that I had to reformat and reinstall everything on my HD. I'm just posting to show that Iolo CS was no help because they didn't respond to any request for help - even their non-toll-free phone numbers are busied out - so you can't contact them that way either. So Timax47 you're not alone. And, I wish you sincere God speed with the problems. 

Escalader - as usual you are the best!

Larrylesq


----------



## escalader

Timax47, Larrylesq:

Thanks for you kind words, Larrylesq! It's goes to show there are lots of fields to work in!

Timax, just curious were you able to try the steps in my Feb 12 posts on reinstall and moving to 7.1? 

Maybe you have given up on SM7.x. With all that's happened to your PC I wouldn't blame you!


----------



## Timax47

Thx Guys, 
I still have issues with Sys Mech 7 pro and vista. Drive scrubber 3 doesn't work , search and recover doesn't terminate files, I cannot right click and incinerate or terminate files etc etc. The programs hang and won't close down by using the X in the corner and it goes on.

IOLO have rubbed thier hands of it and robbed my money, don't even give you the courtesy of a reply.

I did try Tim Sneaths methods but still doesn't work

Thanks for everything guys,

If I get a fix or a result from IOLO then I will post back.

( I think that we should set up a support group that names and shames the manufacturers (such as Iolo) who take your money but give you little or no customer support. Give praise to the software makers who do answer thier paying public.


----------



## rexgrant

Timax47 said:


> Thx Guys,
> I still have issues with Sys Mech 7 pro and vista. Drive scrubber 3 doesn't work , search and recover doesn't terminate files, I cannot right click and incinerate or terminate files etc etc. The programs hang and won't close down by using the X in the corner and it goes on.
> 
> IOLO have rubbed thier hands of it and robbed my money, don't even give you the courtesy of a reply.
> 
> I did try Tim Sneaths methods but still doesn't work
> 
> Thanks for everything guys,
> 
> If I get a fix or a result from IOLO then I will post back.
> 
> ( I think that we should set up a support group that names and shames the manufacturers (such as Iolo) who take your money but give you little or no customer support. Give praise to the software makers who do answer thier paying public.


Hi again Timax.
Program producers all across the spectrum are having problems getting their programs to run correctly on vista,But as you say they should respond to a customer and say sorry we have unforseen problems we will fix as soon as we can,as some are doing. 
Good luck
Rex


----------



## Timax47

Hi Guys,

Do I have to run Sys mech as administrator and in compatability mode for xp sp2?

why does drive scrubber 3 hang (not respond)

why does file terminator not appear on the search and recover 4 interface unless you enable compat mode for xp sp2?

why does it not terminate files?

So many problems.

Does anyone have a full working version on vista...... Please let me know

I will never again purchase from this company!!!


----------



## escalader

We are just mortals like everybody else, I can ony give you an opinion.

"Do I have to run Sys mech as administrator and in compatability mode for xp sp2?", 99% sure the answer is YES!. But if you were to ask should I run it at all I say NO!

I reported that Systems Mechanic 7 has a rootkit in it, which I have removed/disabled.
I have issues with windowwasher again so I'm about to uninstall SM 7 and WW!

So why would you run software from any firm that 1 doesn't respond and clearly isn't working well for you?

With all due regard for your determination, I would remove these programs from your PC, Uninstall them via control panel, then reboot PC. Forget them, they are not helping you at all.

Cheers, as I said others may see it differently, but I owe you my view.


----------



## Larrylesq

I completely agree! System Mechanic does have a rootkit in it. It took me days to get rid of it. One must reformat HD - then reinstall everything (minus SM of course). It says its supposed to clear up & manage security issues - yet, it is itself a security problem. And, yes - they could care less about their customers - no response to emails, non-toll free number always busy.

Its called "fraud" ladies & gentlemen.

Larrylesq


----------



## escalader

Larry:

It's good to see you in action here!

I did (i hope) get rid of the rootkit from SM 7, first I used SM 7 to disable it while running and then removed the kit from the start up menu.

I was interesting to watch ZA Pro report the attempts by SM 7 to start services in other programs to get to internet. Due to my settings on ZA these were all blocked!

Considering we bought SM 7 through ZA it is kind of ironic! Where do I go at ZA to get my $ back? Do you have a link?

I ran BD 10 rootkit finder to detect it and F secures Blacklite both found it!

I'm going to run BD 10 now to check it 1 more time and post the messages for you and others to view. It is gone! I didn't reformat.

//-----------------------------------------------------------------
//
//	Product BitDefender Antivirus v10
//	Product 10.2
//
//	Created on:	19/02/2007	18:59:44
//
//-----------------------------------------------------------------

Virus scan options

Detection
[X] Scan boot sectors
[X] Memory Processes
[X] Scan archives
[X] Scan runtime packers
[X] Scan email

File mask
[X] Programs
[ ] All files
[ ] User defined extensions: 
[ ] Exclude extensions: ;

Action

Infected objects
[X] Ignore
[ ] Disinfect
[ ] Delete
[ ] Move to quarantine
[ ] Prompt user

Second action
[X] Ignore
[ ] Delete
[ ] Move to quarantine
[ ] Prompt user

Virus scan options
[ ] Enable warnings
[X] Enable heuristics
[ ] Show all files in log
[X] Report file: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Bitdefender\Desktop\Profiles\Logs\rootkit_scan\1171929584.log

Spyware scan options

[ ] Scan for riskware
[ ] Registry keys
[ ] Cookies

There is a highly rated (by others) rootkit tool, called Rootkit Unhooker 3.2. 
RkU3.20.130.388. I have downloaded it but not yet installed it. I want to test it first on my disposable PC and do a bit more checking.

Waiting for you vote/post over at Wilder's!


----------



## Larrylesq

Good to hear you didn't have to reformat. Hew! I would call ZA CS & ask for the money back - must be within 30 days I believe. Otherwise, explain that they sold you a product that has a rootkit in it & see if they budge. 

Mine was w/in 30 days - so they refunded w/o issue. :up:

Thanks for all of the help!

Larry


----------



## Timax47

Hi Guys,

Just an update on how I am progressing with the debate relating to Sys Mech 7 pro and my battle for an answer as to why it doesn't work in Vista. I actually had a reply from a person not a machine <<<<< Very rare. As you can see from the message it is relating to system mechanic mobile toolkit and not SM7 (my query was about SM7) so whilst they are giving me information about a product I didn't ask for any help on, I at least got a reply.

I also have asked the question on the Vista security and general forums in MS newsgroups and the reply I got back from the MVPs was that it is the fault of the individual software makers for not having thier products Vista ready, However this message suggests that MS are to blame for not releasing the drivers to allow direct writing to the Hard drive.

Anyway, Let me know what you think........ Here goes

*System Mechanic 6 Mobile Toolkit is not Vista compatible and has never been tested for compatibility on that platform. Only newer products, as of November 1, 2006, such as System Mechanic 7 are compatible with Windows Vista.

As it is, the entire security software industry is almost at a standstill because Microsoft no longer allows direct writing to the hard disk and has not released the necessary drivers to ANY software company to allow functions such as secure file deletion. The current limitation of our functions is directly caused by Microsoft Windows Vista, not our software. As for DriveScrubber 3, since System Mechanic 6 Mobile Toolkit did not come with DriveScrubber 3, I downloaded it, created a bootable disk and had no problem wiping a hard drive with Windows Vista Home Premium. I also booted from a DriveScrubber 3 CD and wiped another system hard drive with Windows Vista Ultimate. Are you booting from the DriveScrubber 3 CD or did you use the download version and create a bootable disk?

Thank you for your time and patience. If you have any further questions, suggestions, or comments about any of our products, don't hesitate to contact me. Regards,

Customer Service M,
Customer Care Representative
http://www.iolo.com/customercare*


----------



## rexgrant

Hi again Timax
As we discussed in the first couple of posts,it is Vista at the root of most peoples problems.
Regards
Rex


----------



## escalader

Nothing new here unfortunately finger pointing started in the 60's with IBM and Bell blaming each other for telecommunication errors.

What I find unacceptable for our poster is the claim "....Only newer products, as of November 1, 2006, such as System Mechanic 7 are compatible with Windows Vista."

Then saying MS won't let us do x, y and z! What's that all about? It can't be said to be compatible if M$ has put the techi hex on all the 3rd party software utilities that were designed for XP etc. Then the client can't use the product that is incompatible.

Looks like we have a choice, go with Bill to the Vista party and forget our little packages we have added over the years to make us comfy 

OR ( this is my path for now)

Ignore Vista and after enough dust has settled and enough joint venture money invested by the 3rd party people revisit VISTA in say 5 years! Maybe Linux will be a real alternative by then!

I don't need it and don't want it (now) I'm staying with XP!


----------



## Timax47

Thanks again guys, I give up, I am a beaten man, mugged and fleeced all in one hit.
So, MS mugged me by proxy. I guess Uncle Bill has a few more shekels than me and isn't interested in what I have to say. Funny how MS don't hold thier hands up and let us know that they are the root cause of the software problems, but by the same count it is deceptive for companies to tell you that a product is Vista compatible when it isn't at all.


----------



## Timax47

By the way here is the official list from MS of the software that works with Vista

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/933305

mmmmmmmmmmm

Timax:down:


----------



## Dawndd

Hello -
I have extensive knowledge of iolo and there practices. Yes, It starts with a small i. The reason that I know this is because they completeley ripped me off and then intended to keep my money without delivering any software. I have a thick file on these guys. Forunately I am an attorney. Even more fortunately, I am exceptionally tenacious when an injustice is being done - especially to me. After a couple months of frustrating e-mails back and forth with their customer service director(They do know how to B.S. in order to keep you from going elsewhere for help)I had enough. I told them exactly what I was going to do, and I did these things. You should to. I got no product and they kept my money so this was a crime and I wrote to the Los Angeles District Attorney. This one doesn't apply to you. Everyone who reads this should go to the Better Business Bureau site to see what it takes for a company to get an "F" rating. The BBB has a system that goes from AAA to AA to A to BBB to BB - you get the picture. I always check this site before I buy anything of value. To look up iolo you need the following info: iolo Technologies, LLC, 7470 North Figueroa Street, Los Angeles, CA 90041, phone 323-257-8885. The BBB has given them a company ID of 13188175. The site is something to see
Anyway, if you purchased your software with a credit card then many of the cards have a system for dispute resolution. I would check that right away and file a claim stating that you want your money back. Chances that iolo will answer the claim are slim and then the card company will credit you. Please also write a complaint to the BBB, although it won't get you any money it will help others. Then there is the FTC - Federal Trade Commission. Sorry I don't have the web address, You can do your complaint online just like the BBB. The FTC doesn't get your money back but they put iolo "into Consumer Sentinel, a secure, online database available to hundreds of civil and criminal law enforcement agengies worldwide." (Quoted words from the FTC). Also, more importantly, you can really give them a hard time if you file with the California Department of Consumer Affairs. Sorry, once again I don't have the address. It is part of the California Attorney General's Office and they will do a thourough investigation which includes making iolo explain why they haven't comitted fraud. I'm still waiting for the results from that one. My credit card company did credit what iolo took from me and now they have to try to get it back from iolo. Good luck to them. As you can see I'm on a mission when I see the iolo name. In my spare time I plan to write to their partners and also to all of the magazines that review their products. I may even write the stores that carry their products. I always attach a copy of the BBB page.
So if you can't get the software to work properly it is because they lied, which they have done numerous times before. Try the actions that I suggested and it may get you your money back. 
Good Luck,
Dawn


----------



## Larrylesq

How about filing a Class Action? Here is a link to a firm that I am very familiar with (albeit the NY office). They are pit-bulls.

http://www.milbergweiss.com/home.aspx

Milberg-Weiss: Los Angeles Office
One California Plaza
300 South Grand Avenue, Suite 3900
Los Angeles, California 90071 
T: 213.617.1200
F: 213.617.1975

Larrylesq


----------



## Dawndd

Hello -

I like your class action idea. The problem is that in order for a court to allow a class action you must show that the company did the exact same fraud to the plaintiffs and the facts of each plaintiff's claim are virtually identical. So far you don't have that. I suppose if enough people by System Mechanic for Vista and iolo is lying about it being able to work with Vista then you would have a class action. It would be interesting. Does the firm that you mention specifically do class actions? That is what you need in a class action case. Then again, as a lawyer I hate to say this, but in class actions the ones who get most of the award are the attorney. You probably wouldn't even get enough to reimburse you for what you paid for the software. Your best bet is to buy these things with a credit card that does dispute resolution. Personally, I'm going after them in any way that I can think of, although I'm a bit limited by being in Chicago. That is how angry they made me. I hate to see people get ripped off, even though my case is over because my card company credited my credit card. As I said, I'm doing everything I mentioned in my earlier post.

Dawn the tenacious


----------



## Larrylesq

Hello Dawndd:

On your point: "must show the company did the exact same fraud to the plaintiffs and the facts of each plaintiff's claim are virtually identical." I agree technically that this is correct, but I think the statement assumes that the potential claims & underlying facts wouldn't be similar. Too early to make this determination w/o thorough investigation - wouldn't you agree? Further, something that was missed - you got your money back - so you don't necessarily have damages anymore.

I agree that the best option is to contact the State AG's office (consumer affairs division) & to try to get the CC company involved. However, if this is a widespread issue with iolo (which I think it is from a corporate behavior & accountability standpoint) then an additional remedy would be to begin a class action - just from the deterrent aspect alone - if not for the feel-good factor.

You are somewhat correct that class-action lawyers get a lot of the settlement money - however this is closely regulated by the court & the rules as the amount the lawyers receive must closely track with billed hours & costs. Thus, no windfall for the lawyers.

The firm I mention *is* a national class action firm. While they have two primary offices in NY & LA they handle many, many cases on a national scale. I used to work for them prior to 2001 when I began my own firm and started to teach.

Larrylesq


----------



## Dawndd

I have no argument with you. It was you who brought up the idea of a class action. I never mentioned suing them. As you correctly stated, I have my money back. I was basing the fact that there was no basis for a class action simply on the facts of my situation and that of the person who actually received the software which didn't work. I never received anything, nor did I order anything from them. I wasn't thinking about investigating what was happening to others out there. I think I mentioned that if iolo was claiming that their product worked with Vista and it did not then that could be the basis for a class action.

I'm going to stand by my statement that it is very likely that, depending on the size of the plaintiff group, that a plaintiff may not even recover the cost of the product. Unfortunately that is what I have seen in my experience. Perhaps that is because the courts in Illinois are very liberal in awarding attorneys whatever they ask for in their billing petitions. Judges barely even look at them. I'm not saying that they aren't honest requests for much time spent on the case. Your experience about reviewing what attorneys should be awarded has obviously been different.

I would say to anyone who has been defrauded by iolo GO GET 'EM. Do the class action, but if you also do the other things that I suggested in my post then you will be helping others while you attack iolo through government channels.

We are almost on the same page  
Dawn


----------



## Larrylesq

Dawn:

Look, I wasn't arguing with you. I support you in everything. And I understand your frustrations & apparent anger with iolo. But I think it is necessary to clarify things so as not to potentially mislead lay-persons about the class action experience. I certainly wouldn't want someone to read any of this & draw improper conclusions.

For instance, usually, it is the class action firm that investigates before initiating the lawsuit (in my experience). So its not that individual consumers need to do it on their own b4 contacting a firm.

Also, while I don't disagree with you that in many class actions that victims usually don't recover all of their losses (maybe not even the cost of the product), I think it is unfair to suggest that lawyers are the ones who get most of the benefit. Yes, we are compensated for our time & costs; and rightfully so because of the time and investment involved in complex litigation (in some cases just the expenses can exceed $1 million). At the Federal level (most of my class action experience), these costs & hourly rates are regulated & must be substantiated to the court - even when they are part of a settlement agreement. State rules can obviously vary.

So, yes consumers rarely fully recover the total harm caused them - but this is much better than nothing, especially remembering the public policy underlying class actions: that individual suits are cost prohibitive to consumers. The costs of individual litigation usually far outweighs the harm suffered not making it worthwhile. Class actions resolve this issue & they also resolve the potential burden on the court system.

I think the main point here is that there are any number of paths a consumer can take. Like you point out, immediate options are filing a complaint with their State Attorneys General Office, getting their CC company to intervene, and the Better Business Bureau. Another option is to contact a lawyer that deals with consumer fraud and/or contact a class action firm to get their help. But don't rule out the class action option. Many class actions are begun by one or two people - and then after investigation by the firm they frequently expand into large numbers.

For example: One case I worked on was initiated by one person's situation. After investigation we found others that were seriously harmed & a pattern of misleading behavior by the defendant corporation. In the end, the class consisted of over a million persons and the settlement reached was $1.7 billion (yes - billion) against the defendant insurance company. Many persons in the class (some harmed more than others) were able to arbitrate their claims under the settlement by simply filling out a claim form & supplying their policies & other documents.

Plus, dare I cite product liability class actions like the Copper IUD that resulted in many victims (including spouses w/ loss of consortium claims) getting substantial rewards under the settlement to cover for the physical & emotional harm suffered.

Admittedly, these situations are not the commonplace experience - but I think the moral to the story is that one can't rule anything out, or make discouraging statements about a viable option, until the facts are known. And the facts aren't usually fully known until after investigation.

With the iolo situation, the facts aren't yet in. But there seems to be enough for someone to seek legal consultation on the matter. And, I would encourage this. I hope this clarifies things.

With Respect,

Larrylesq


----------



## Dawndd

WOW. I said nothing about lawsuits in my post and you just came out of left field and had a large rant in you that you needed to get out and printed, I hope that you feel better. I think you are barking up the wrong tree here. There are options to try before considering suing anybody and I gave those in my post and think those should be exhausted. I never even intimated that I wanted to discuss this subject. You should be giving your lecture to some victim's site or something. I don't need to be lectured to about the law or your views on class action suits. I'm a lawyer and I've seen what I've seen, read what I've read, and believe what I believe. I'm 48 with over 20 years of legal experience and if you've done anything it it to confirm my beliefs about attorneys who take these kinds of suits. You aren't talking to a layperson or a dummy. I think it's time to close this string up since it has gone astray. I'm finished discussing class action cases. Find someone else to rant to.

Dawn


----------



## Larrylesq

Dear Dawn: (you really didn't think I'd let you get away with your previous post did you?)

Its too bad that you are so upset about me clarifying "options" to other readers that may read this thread seeking assistance with their problems with iolo. My intention was to merely clarify the class action option in the hope of getting the message across that: *those who wish to explore the class action option (or other option) seek legal consultation and not draw improper conclusions from online postings.*

If you are truly a lawyer like you say - you would recognize that the explanation that I provided about the class action process was meant to _explain to readers_, most of whom are non-lawyers, that a class action is a viable option that one could explore (in addition to others) _without fear_ that they must go to great lengths of investigation before seeking legal consultation. What's more, it was meant to also make clear that, contrary to some beliefs, class action lawyers are prohibited by the rules from receiving unreasonable portions of the settlement benefits or awards.

As a lawyer, you should know that lawyers have obligations; *especially after identifying oneself as a lawyer in a public forum*; not to make discouraging statements concerning a potential legal option that others may rely upon simply by the mere fact that the author has identified themselves as a lawyer.

You will notice that I didn't identify myself as a lawyer until after you said that "as a lawyer, I hate to say this, but in class actions the ones who get most of the award are the attorney." By your statement, you discouraged the class action option as being somewhat futile. Then you go on to chastise a "colleague" for trying to clear things up for the non-lawyer reader? Simply amazing - no wonder our profession has such a bad name. And, thank goodness we aren't doctors talking medicine where someone could lose a life.

In recognition that statements made in a public forum have an audience... And to be absolutely clear:

*To forum readers:* please do not draw conclusions about any potential legal option that is discussed herein. You have no way of knowing for certain if the person identifying themselves as an attorney on a public message board is indeed a licensed attorney (this obviously includes myself). So, please do yourself a favor - _seek competent legal consultation before making any decision concerning the path that you take in resolving your consumer issues with iolo. _ None of my responses to Dawndd's postings to set the record straight about the class action experience is meant as legal advice. Appropriate legal advice is heavily dependent upon individual facts - therefore, only a licensed lawyer that reviews your particular situation can offer you competent legal advice.

Dawndd wrote: "I hope that you feel better." My answer: Now I do feel better - *ethically much better!* (with different import & meaning of the word "better")

No more gobbledygook. Time now to further assist people with their iolo product & experience.

With Respect,

Larrylesq


----------



## Timax47

WOW!

Wassat all about?


----------



## Dawndd

I said I was done with this thread which obviously means I will read nothing further and I did not read anything further. I should not post, and this will certainly be the last. However, judging by the prior posts which I've read and the fact that, despite me saying I was done with this thread, something else was posted by this person who seems to have a desperate need to justify his work doing class action suits and who will have to get in the last word, I can't get a William Shakespeare quote out of my head:
"Me thinks (thou) doth protest too much."

Now, I will make it absolutely clear as that is apparently what is needing AGAIN as my last post was ignored, I will no longer read any posts on class action suits nor read any posts by a certain person who has some issues.
Dawn
Always here to help with info on iolo Technologies, I have a file full, but not here to help those with personal demons.


----------



## Larrylesq

*Res ipsa loquitur: The thing speaks for itself.*

Actually, more accurately translated: The thing itself speaks.

I never said I currently do class action work. I seem to recall writing about leaving that area & starting my own firm & teaching since 2001. So, I never wrote that I currently practice in that area.

Further, what was written by me *was to make certain that other readers weren't misinformed about their options & to seek competent legal advice before doing anything about the iolo issue. * (How many times do I have to point this out?) Someone seemingly could care less about this - and most certainly lacks the reasoning skills to see it. So yes, I think what's been written by the legal impostor speaks for itself.

Larrylesq


----------



## Timax47

hi again Guys

If you get any form of reply from Iolo or you get a fix for the product please keep me informed.

I have been beating the drum in other forums and I won't give up!

I will also post back if I get a resolution

Cheers


----------



## escalader

Timax:

Like you I'm not done with this either. "We will never surrender...".

I have no replies from Iolo but I did an experiment (typical engineer I guess!).

I did the unthinkable. I reinstalled it and this time even after it updated the RK seems to have disappeared. 

Possible Explanations:

1) An act of G.D (not possible)
2) My PC remembered the RK and won't start it (probable)
3) iolo saw the error of it's ways and removed it (unlikely)

I am on forums as well, have you posted in Wilder's? What is the current version of your
posting, if you want I'll post it there for you? But better to join and post yourself.


----------



## Timax47

When it was brought to my attention that SM installs a rootkit, I ran every rootkit check possible and according to all of them, I didnt have a rootkit on my system. So, my question is..... Does SM install a RK yes or no? What harm does it do if it does install one and is it possible that I do have one but cannot detect it? I used all of the big boy revealers.

BTW does SM work for you now (since the reinstall)?

Keep up the good work

Nils carborundum illegitimi (i'm sure that you know what that means)


----------



## escalader

Timax47 said:


> When it was brought to my attention that SM installs a rootkit, I ran every rootkit check possible and according to all of them, I didn't have a rootkit on my system. So, my question is..... Does SM install a RK yes or no? What harm does it do if it does install one and is it possible that I do have one but cannot detect it? I used all of the big boy revealers.
> 
> BTW does SM work for you now (since the reinstall)?
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> Nils carborundum illegitimi (i'm sure that you know what that means)


SM7 seems to be working okay at the moment, but I'm watching it.

When I first installed SM I detected a RK/hidden process sourced to it. 
Had some fun using the tool itself to disable it and promptly un-installed it.
I waited 1 week, and reverted to SM 6, ran it a bit. No rootkits.
Re-installed V7 updated it. No rootkits detected.

I have asked elsewhere as well, is there ever a valid reason(s) for a vendor to use RK's and hidden processes so far what I have as a reply is 'silence' or opinions that can't be validated.


----------



## Timax47

are you running SM7 in compatability mode for XP sp2?
Does file terminator appear in menu on right click?
Does Drive scrubber wipe dangerous deleted files OK?
Does Defrag work ok?
Can you safely terminate files in Search and recover?
Is the latest version 7.1.6?
If the answer to all of these is yes then I might reinstall it


----------



## escalader

re you running SM7 in compatability mode for XP sp2? 
NO, I'M NOT IN VISTA, I AM WAITING FOR SOME YEARS TO DO THAT
Does file terminator appear in menu on right click?
I DON'T HAVE THIS
Does Drive scrubber wipe dangerous deleted files OK?
I DON'T HAVE THIS
Does Defrag work ok?
I DON'T USE IT
Can you safely terminate files in Search and recover?
I USE PARAGON TOOLS FOR BACKUP AND RECOVERY
Is the latest version 7.1.6?
YES
If the answer to all of these is yes then I might reinstall it
MY GUESS IS IT DOESN"T YET WORK WITH VISTA!!!!!!


----------



## Timax47

Am I missing something here?

The theme of this thread is based upon me asking why doesn't SM 7 Pro work in Vista.

You have made a post saying that you have reinstalled SM7 (presumably on a Vista PC?) Seeing as it is Vista that we are talking about and no other operating system. Then you proceed to tell me that you haven't installed it on a Vista PC.
We all know that it works on other OS's , we want to know why it doesn't work on Vista as the makers claim that it does!!!!!!!!!


----------



## escalader

Timax47:

Don't know if you are missing anything. This thread as my feeble brain read it, related to iolo SM 7 professional, lack of customer service and relations. It also drew in comments on possible vendor rootkits among other issues. It did not occur to me that it excluded input from non vista users. It may be that other who posted here may also not be using vista.

In the last post I answered a set of questions, one of which was am I running in compatibility mode. 

Since input on my SM 6/7 experience is only based on XP SP2, I apologize and will now simply read in this thread since I don't have vista.

Good luck!


----------



## Timax47

From my very first Post>>>>>>

I have posted on forums around the net and contacted the makers of System Mechanic until I am blue in the face but nobody seems to want, or is able to answer my question.

It is a simple enough question............ Why does System Mechanic version 7 Professional not work on Windows Vista as the makers, Iolo say that it does?
Why do Iolo not acknowledge customer enquiries?
Why do they not hold their hands up and refund my money?

I know that I am a uk resident and that Iolo probably think that I will give up and not bother about being cheated out of $69 but hey, I'm gonna try to get closure on this issue. I have been on several forums that have also highlighted the problem and the customer's disdain for Iolo and their lack of customer service/relations

Sorry Es for confusing you, your input to the thread has been appreciated

Timax


----------



## foneguy9

Root Kit on Sys Mechanic???

I will have to look under the hood of my laptop!!!


----------



## astrodaddy

Sorry to hear about your problems with iolo, and I hope you can get resolution from them.

But this is EXACTLY why I refuse to put Vista on my com, I think ill stick with my XP SP2 for a few more years until Microsoft gets this figured out.

I was offered a FREE Windows Vista Home Upgrade CD for my Toshiba laptop, (from Toshiba) but after reading all the horror stories about Vista, NO THANKS!

For everyone thinking about upgrading to Vista, BEWARE! Research Vista before upgrading!


----------



## Timax47

I tried the latest update from Iolo it is now version 7.1.7 and what does it do???????????

can you remember Edwin Starr and his hit single War?

Well I have come up with a rendition of that hit single and it goes like this (imagine the tune)

Sys Mech (da da da da) what is it good for? ......... absolutely nothing..........let me hear you say....Sys Mech (da da da da) what is it good for.................absolutely nothing, it aint nothin but a heart breaker.... friend only to the undertaker.

Please feel free to add your own lyrics

What a piece of Shi

BTW what does an upgrade bring to the product, I cannot find one thing that this upgrade brings?

At least Iolo have added Vista to thier list of OS's when you submit an inquiry>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> fat lot of good that'll do you though. Iwould get more sense out of talking to a brick wall..... (because a brick wall at least serves a purpose and it doesnt BS you)

Timax very angry Timax very very angry Timax

It aint the $69 I have been ripped off.............it's the principle.


----------



## Timax47

c'mon guys .. do you like being ripped off?

As a single voice I am nothing

but with you we can bring them to thier knees

are you in?


----------



## Dawndd

I am sorry for all the problems that you are having. I recently read an article about how iolo software messes up other common software programs. I'm hitting myself in the head for not clipping it. I understand that their System Mechanic screws up numerous other stuff. (You can see my technical computer level here). One thing that was mentioned was Vista. You may be able to find this article with a good Google search. Apparently they recently supposedly came up with a revised version and claimed they fixed the bugs but that was total B.S. and it fixed nothing. I didn't stop chasing iolo after my credit card company creditied me after they ripped me off. I have this thing about thinking about them getting away with ripping off other people. Plus they treated me like total crap and I you don't want to make me mad.  It may make you feel better to file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau. If everyone who got ripped off by iolo filled with them they wouldn't be able to keep up with the complaints. Write the California attorney general and the FTC. It might make you feel better, and if these governmental organizations are overwhelmed with complaints they might actually do something. They all have online complaint forms to make it simple. Actually, the Attorney General is the one who can take action. I think the division there is the Dept. of Consumer Affairs or something like that. Unfortunately, you don't need a license to sell software in Califonia or I'd go after that too.
Good Luck,
Dawn


----------



## Timax47

Thanks for the support Dawn,

As I mentioned previously, I am a uk resident and I have had previous experience with trying to deal with the authorities in the US.

I used to trade on Ebay and I had a very expensive item go missing at JFK airport (in the US mail), even though it was insured door to door the US postal service did not accept resposibility and I had to refund the purchaser and I lost my goods. That was a nightmare and I just don't have the time to go through another scenario like that.

But of course I will lend my voice to any further action that my friends on your side wish to take against this company.

Regards

Timax


----------



## escalader

Timax47:

I have given iolo SM 7 the boot on my xp system. 

The ZA firewall kept reporting security alerts that SM7 wanted to access privileged resources on the PC! Look like they hid their rootkit but want to report back to the mother ship on my PC!

IMHO they have a very large Trojan horse called SM. Even if you ever got a vista ready version, it may not be prudent for you to use the product.


----------



## harry_potter

Hi,

SM 7.1.7 still does not work on vista. When I perform a full scan, it gets until 18% and it stops. Any one can give me the link to that Tim Sneath blog?

If iolo does not support us with help or fix the problem, then I'll use a serial number generator to use their product for free!! They don't give a damn.

My best regards


----------



## harry_potter

Hi,

I keep reading on this forum about Tim Sneath and his blog but I see no link!! Any one please post the link?

Thanks a tlo


----------



## epsilon_10

It was a pain in the *** at first but, albeight it does not work on 64-bit Vista but ever since release 7.1.6 or greater, System Mechanic 7 Professional works just fine on Windows Vista 32-bit. If you are installing from a CD like I was, chuck it and download from their website instead.

They should at least put a disclaimer that it is not "FULL" Vista compatible but only compatible with Vista installed as a 32-bit operating system.

Frankhauzer Farvegnugen! Volkswagens are boils on the butt of society!


----------



## Dawndd

I've gotten into it a lot more with iolo technologies than just specifically with their System Mechanic. The company itself is just horrible. Check out System Mechanic 7 under Amazon.com and look at the comments that people have made. It looks like Amazon set up one page which is a duplicate of their iolo System Mechanic 7 Professional page and they put no rating or comments on it. The don't put "iolo"in front either.
I'll take another opportunity to ask this of anyone new who is seeing this. If iolo made false promises (constantly), won't refund your money (never), or generally defrauded you in your estimation; then you might think about taking a few minutes to join in with those trying to close them up. One place I use to tell people to write was to the Better Business Association but they can't give any lower than an "F" rating and iolo doesn't care. BBB has no enforcement powers. A letter to the FTC also doesn't get enforced. Drop a letter about what happened to you to the California Attorney General. Sorry, I still haven't learned to do links. They have a Dept. of Consumer Affairs, or something like that. You want the branch that handles LA, since that's where iolo is headquartered. It's the people who get ripped off and who can write enough letters to bring some action down on iolo. I was lucky, I got my money back from my credit card company after iolo literally charged the card and delivered nothing. Even if you get your money back this way you can file a complaint. iolo is counting on not enough people taking the time to come after them, and also on the extreme difficulty it would take to make a class action suit out of buyers all over the world. Also, if you see iolo mentioned on the web in an article or a place that you are allowed to respond to then take a few minutes and set the record straight. Help save somebody else. Some one once responded that a company that put out such terrible products and never gave any customer support couldn't survive in this country. Maybe I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it either.
Thanks
Dawn


----------



## escalader

Well for what it is worth the ad for SM is on this very thread top left of the advertisers.


----------



## Dawndd

that when an advertiser offers money the one taking it isn't always going to run home and try the product. Also, no one should assume that an advertiser knows anything about the product accept that the advertiser is getting bucks from the maker. System Mechanic is advertised all over the web with glowing reviews - iolo is excellent at that part of the business. At least Amazon was semi-honest. Comp USA must have had a staff member write their great System Mechanic reviews. The product can't be this bad on one hand and then work great for others on another. Often it's a paid ad or, if you trace the trail, it leads back to something written by iolo itself. No one said this was an easy battle. I read one guy complain about whoever gave System Mechanic the award on the box. Think maybe they either invented it or paid for it? He was also "never going to buy anything from Best Buy again". However, he said nothing about telling Best Buy what they did wrong. How would they know? How would Tech Guys know? I have a moderator friend here -I'll do what I can. In the meantime, check out the Better Business Bureau site for iolo (sorry about not doing a link again). It's all you really need to know. Maybe I should learn how to do links and then just send that to every advertiser I see.
Dawn


----------



## harry_potter

Hi,

How can I remove this rootkit from SM?
Thanks a lot


----------



## escalader

harry_potter said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I remove this rootkit from SM?
> Thanks a lot


Harry:

Short of a magic wand, there are several points hidden in your question:

1) I think you are on vista so maybe you don't have a RK!
2) The easiest way is do what I did, drop the product , uninstall it! Why use an unsupported product?
3) Run one of many rootkit removal tools most are free Ice Sword and F-Secure's BlackLight but these tools may not apply to vista, so check before you try them

Here is a site but not for vista

Rootkit Unhooker/RkU
Copyright © 2006 - 2007 DNY, EP_X0FF, MP_ART
www.rku.xell.ru
Rootkit Unhooker (RkU) is an advanced rootkit detection/removal utility. It runs under 32bit Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows 2003 Server. Windows NT4.0 and Windows Vista is not supported.


----------



## harry_potter

Hi Escalader,

Yes, I have Windows Vista. That means I have no rootkit?
Thanks a lot


----------



## escalader

Harry:

My reply was not useful since I don't use vista!  

All I wanted you to know is how one goes about it in xp!:up: 

You may have a rootkit or not, sorry.:down: 

Post a HJT over on the security forum and a guru can do much better:up:


----------



## Timax47

Dawn is fighting our cause guys, Iolo appear to be a very successful company with a great product>>>> so many authoratative sites lead us to believe. Truth is, they are shysters, they dont care about us at all. If they did then they would respond when we have a problem.

Take for instance .......... Norton, they respond within 24 hrs... should you need it... alternatively they have a brilliant FAQ and help service

That is why they are still no 1... because they care about the people who spend the bucks.

I have a theory about Iolo>>>>>>>>> they are a company who cannot respond to the demands that Vista has placed upon it (having to become compatible) and that it is quite happy to roll along with xp users (being the current majority of users) >>> product works fine in xp>>> not Vista>>> dont buy it

Go Dawn

Tim


----------



## Timax47

Told you I wouldn't give up 

Dear Tim,

System Mechanic 7 Professional is Vista compatible just as it is compatible 
with windows xp. What I mean by that is it should run just fine in a 32 bit 
environment of Vista. If Vista is installed as a 64 bit operating system 
then it will not be able to operate in that environment, the same is true 
for windows xp, if xp home or pro is installed there will be no problem, if 
xp 64 is installed the product will not function. Windows Vista seems to 
have caused some confusion among people who use computers because there is 
an option during installation to install as a 32 bit operating system or a 
64 bit operating system, what people do not seem to realize is that 95 
percent of software that will function in a 32 bit environment will not be 
able to run in a 64 bit environment, anyone who has a 64 bit environment of 
windows needs to look for software that has a specific seal on the box that 
says it will function in a 64 bit environment. If you are unsure of your 
version of Vista you can right-click on the 'computer' icon and select 
properties, on the general page it should list whether you have a 32 bit OS 
or a 64 bit OS. If you have a 32 bit operating system and are still having 
problems please send me a detailed description of the issues you are 
experiencing.

Here is my Reply

Michael,

Thank you for your reply. You say that SM7 Pro is Vista compatible, well um 
yes and no. The SM part of the software works but the Drive Scrubber and 
file termination in Search and Recovery 4 does not work in a Vista 32 bit 
environment.
The only way to enable file termination is to run the program as 
administrator and in compatibility mode for windows xp SP2 (even then the 
right click option for file termination doesn't work) when searching for 
files to terminate, the files are found but are unable to be 
terminated........... it will show you a box that says that it is 
terminating the selected files but when it is finished the files are still 
there.

The clean drives part of drive scrubber also does not work in Windows Vista 
32 bit...... the erase drives part does work but the file wipe part does not 
work.

So... all in all I have paid for a product that claims to be Vista 
compatible but isn't and really all I have got for my money is SM7 (without 
the PRO)
Please can you refund my money?


BTW here are a few replies I have received from people on other forums

System Mechanic is a complete waste of money and time, no 
matter what version of Windows it is installed on. It is a complete piece 
of trash.

Second, if the company that makes it told you it is Vista Compatible, and it 
is not, *DEMAND* a refund, and use the money on something that is not a 
waste..........

If Iolo say its compatible and it is not, then clearly they are wrong. They 
are even claiming that some features will not work therefore they are 
admitting it is not compatible.........


Dump System Mechanic.. programs of that genre have never been any good.......

So Iolo is saying it is Vista compatible but that a lot of the features 
won't work and they know it. Then how is it Vista compatible? Return it.......



Regards All

Timax


----------



## escalader

Interesting reply from them and the stuff about 32 and 64 bit OS. My guess is that very few users are aware of this technical issue! Thanks for sharing it!

Boy am I glad I am holding back on going to vista. 

Once again I admire your tenacity!


----------



## Timax47

Thanks Escalader,

I am working at getting my money back via my bank but IOLO won't respond to my request for a copy of the original purchase order............ Quelle suprise!

If we all keep chipping away at them they might listen

Timax


----------



## Timax47

After a persistent battering from yours truly (I must have over half of thier case files) I have recieved another reply from My (nearly) good buddy Michael from IOLO.

This is what he has to say....................

*Dear Timothy,

The first thing we would need to do is completely remove the version of the product you have and then download version 7.1.8, which was released Saturday, and then have you try these components that are not working for you. I have tested these components here on a Vista machine and have not had a problem getting them to function correctly. I will send you specific instructions on how to do what I have asked above in my next email.*

I keep telling him that the drive scrubber and search and recover parts of Sys Mech 7 Pro do not work in a 32 bit vista environment but he will not acknowledge this..

Ho Hum !

Off on Hols Now for 3 weeks

will try again when I return

Bye Y'all (for my American friends)

Cya for all others....

Timax


----------



## crmlcat

See they are looking to hire people

[email protected]

Everyone should apply at least 10 times a day.

I want to get a customer service job so I can answer my numerous complaints that I have filed and have yet to get a response.


----------



## crmlcat

Would like an application so that I can work for your
customer service department. That way I know I will
get an answer to my previously filed complaints.

Does ripping people off pay well?????

http://www.datcp.state.wi.us/core/consumerprotection/consumerprotection.jsp

Will let you know if I get a job offer.


----------



## hydr

Timax47 = Timothy, I tried to send you an email message but I was not allowed so I am sorry to have to post my message here. Please show me how to remove SM7 from my system completely. I shall be very grateful to you. Thank you.

Regards
Hydr
=========================================================

QUOTE=Timax47]After a persistent battering from yours truly (I must have over half of thier case files) I have recieved another reply from My (nearly) good buddy Michael from IOLO.

This is what he has to say....................

*Dear Timothy,

The first thing we would need to do is completely remove the version of the product you have and then download version 7.1.8, which was released Saturday, and then have you try these components that are not working for you. I have tested these components here on a Vista machine and have not had a problem getting them to function correctly. I will send you specific instructions on how to do what I have asked above in my next email.*

I keep telling him that the drive scrubber and search and recover parts of Sys Mech 7 Pro do not work in a 32 bit vista environment but he will not acknowledge this..

Ho Hum !

Off on Hols Now for 3 weeks

will try again when I return

Bye Y'all (for my American friends)

Cya for all others....

Timax[/QUOTE]


----------



## escalader

hydr said:


> Timax47 = Timothy, I tried to send you an email message but I was not allowed so I am sorry to have to post my message here. Please show me how to remove SM7 from my system completely. I shall be very grateful to you. Thank you.
> 
> Regards
> Hydr
> 
> I think he is on vacation.
> 
> To remove anything software wise,
> >start>control panel>add or remove software>iolo SM7>uninstall.
> 
> You should also find any folders it created and delete them.
> 
> If it were me I would also run a defrag after this is done, then a registry clean up program.
> 
> If you really are needing more help let me know. Eg FW,ASW and AV software.


----------



## hydr

Dear Escalader

I really need your help. I followed your instruction and uninstalled SM7. After uninstalling SM7, I did a reboot and then deleted all the folders created by SM7 in program files directory. I didn't delete any file from windows directory because I do NOT know what files to delete.

After all that, I tried to reinstall the latest release of sm7, I was told that the license for SM7 is being disabled. The installation went no further. What should I do or must do before I can install a clean copy of sm7?

Please help me.

Thank you.

Yours sincerely
Hydr

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Escalader said:

To remove anything software wise, 
>start>control panel>add or remove software>iolo SM7>uninstall.

You should also find any folders it created and delete them.

If it were me I would also run a defrag after this is done, then a registry clean up program.

If you really are needing more help let me know. Eg FW,ASW and AV software.


----------



## escalader

I really need your help. I followed your instruction and uninstalled SM7. After uninstalling SM7, I did a reboot and then deleted all the folders created by SM7 in program files directory. I didn't delete any file from windows directory because I do NOT know what files to delete.

After all that, I tried to reinstall the latest release of sm7, I was told that the license for SM7 is being disabled. The installation went no further. What should I do or must do before I can install a clean copy of sm7?

Hi hydr:

When you said remove SM7 completely I took it literally! Had you told me you intended to install the latest release ( not the same as giving up on the product) I would never have given you the advice I did to uninstall including the folders. 

What vendors usually do is store the license numbers in folders for upgrades.

Tell me now what original cd's or dvd's you have from the firm. Do you have SM6?or SM7 on cd? Do you have an email from them when you ordered it that usually has the install instructions and the license number.

If you have SM 6 you can try installing that from scratch and follow every single step they give you for the install. Then from that version your upgrade may work. No promises of course but it's worth a shot.

I apologize for this but incomplete problem definition is fatal in this world!


----------



## hydr

Dear Escalader

I should be the one who should have apologized to you. Yesterday was the first ever time I have used a forum. I have never sent a message via forum before. I didn't even know how to quote your message except copy and paste. I am sorry.

I downloaded SM 7.0.3 trial from IOLO site sometimes ago but because of Vista compatibility issue, I stopped using it. Yesterday I read your forum here and went to IOLO to download SM 7.1.8. 

Before I installed SM 7.1.8, I first uninstalled SM 7.0.3. When I installed SM 7.1.8, I got a message telling me that the old license key is being disabled, and I could go no further. Until I can completely removed the previous installation and so on, I am NOT allowed to install SM7.

What should and must I do in order to remove SM7 completely? I noted that you wrote, using a registry software to clear my registry too. But, which registry cleaner should I use? I have NO registry cleaner on my machine just now but I can always install one recommended.

PS: I have NO SM6 either but I suppose IOLO site should still have a copy.

Please kindly assist.

Thank you very much for being so kind and helpful.

Yours sincerely
Hydr

=============================
escalader said
When you said remove SM7 completely I took it literally! Had you told me you intended to install the latest release ( not the same as giving up on the product) I would never have given you the advice I did to uninstall including the folders.

What vendors usually do is store the license numbers in folders for upgrades.

Tell me now what original cd's or dvd's you have from the firm. Do you have SM6?or SM7 on cd? Do you have an email from them when you ordered it that usually has the install instructions and the license number.

If you have SM 6 you can try installing that from scratch and follow every single step they give you for the install. Then from that version your upgrade may work. No promises of course but it's worth a shot.

I apologize for this but incomplete problem definition is fatal in this world!


----------



## escalader

hydr said:


> Dear Escalader
> 
> I should be the one who should have apologized to you. Yesterday was the first ever time I have used a forum. I have never sent a message via forum before. I didn't even know how to quote your message except copy and paste. I am sorry. Not a problem, 1st the easy thing, when replying to a post there is a button lower right saying quote, when you click on that the whole post will replicate itself in your reply.
> 
> I downloaded SM 7.0.3 trial from IOLO site sometimes ago but because of Vista compatibility issue, I stopped using it. Yesterday I read your forum here and went to IOLO to download SM 7.1.8. HAVE YOU PAID FOR SM7 7.1.8?
> 
> Before I installed SM 7.1.8, I first uninstalled SM 7.0.3. When I installed SM 7.1.8, I got a message telling me that the old license key is being disabled, and I could go no further. Until I can completely removed the previous installation and so on, I am NOT allowed to install SM7. Yes I understand what they are saying, I have a fear they may want to charge you again if you have already paid!
> 
> What should and must I do in order to remove SM7 completely? I don't know! Are you on vista? If you are I'm not working with it!
> 
> I noted that you wrote, using a registry software to clear my registry too. But, which registry cleaner should I use? I have NO registry cleaner on my machine just now but I can always install one recommended. Again on vista I don't know for sure how mine would work. But here is an ad for it saying they give basic support for Vista. Use the trial version only to make sure your PC likes it before buying it:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Editor's Choice Registry Cleaner
> Don't compromise your PC Registry with the second best!
> World's most popular Registry Cleaner with 300,000 plus downloads per week.
> Recommended by experts and editors around the world as the best Registry Cleaner.
> FREE award-winning customer support for all users.
> Cleans Registry, Fixes PC errors and optimizes PC for better performance.
> Easy to use. Designed for both, expert and novice users.
> 100% Guaranteed.
> With Registry Mechanic you can safely clean, repair and optimize the Windows registry with a few simple mouse clicks! Problems with the Windows registry are a common cause of Windows crashes, slow performance and error messages. By using a registry cleaner regularly and fixing registry errors your system should not only be more stable but it will also help improve your system performance without expensive hardware upgrades. Learn more about the importance of a clean registry with our registry insight.
> 
> [+] Click to EnlargeRegistry Mechanic uses a high-performance detection algorithm to quickly identify missing and invalid references in your Windows registry. These problems can occur for many reasons including being left-behind after the un-installation or incorrect removal of software, by missing or corrupt hardware drivers, or orphaned startup programs.
> 
> With a few easy steps Registry Mechanic will scan your entire registry for any invalid entries and provides a list of the registry errors found, you can then choose to selectively clean each item or automatically repair them all. For your convenience and protection Registry Mechanic can also make a backup of any repairs made so that you can easily recover any changes if required.
> 
> Registry Mechanic Information
> Current Version: 6.0
> File Size: 4,753 KB
> Operating System: Designed for Windows 98, Me, 2000 and XP, with basic support for Windows Vista
> Release Date: November 8, 2006
> Designed to: Clean and compact your registry to optimize your PC for better performance.
> Trial Limitations: The trial is time unlimited and removes problems found in 6 sections of the registry only. A registered version is required to remove all detected problems.
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> One tool I do suggest for you is CCleaner which will clean a lot of junk off your PC that you likely don't need. It also has a registry cleaner but some guys say avoid it. I use it fine so opinions vary. Again I warn you I have 0 vista experience! CCleaner web site does say it works on vista.
> 
> http://www.ccleaner.com/
> 
> Even after you do these things you still won't have SM 7 installed! But if you haven't paid for it, I would forget the product. This whole thread was about poor support and lack of vista compatibility! So why push for trouble you may not need?
> 
> If you have vista, and want Sm7 put in a support request at iolo on this license issue, you failed to say if you actually have a licence code or an email saying how to install, but so be it!
> 
> If you think you need better performance from your PC there are other things you can do no doubt, but what is it you are trying to achieve here? Original poster hasn't succeeded yet, why not stop and wait for him to succeed or not and go from there?
> 
> If I were you unless you have some sort of non performance issue on your PC just forget the whole thing on SM 7 and enjoy your PC!


----------



## hydr

Dear Escalader

Thank you so much for your kindest assistance.

I would have liked to pay for the license if I could get SM7 installed and worked, but, SM7 simply refused to be installed.

Now after listening to your advice, I have decided NOT to use SM7. I will try out other software which you have kindly suggested. At least, I will try getting my registry cleaned up.

Many many thanks to your useful advice and information.

Thank you.

Yours sincerely
Hydr

=================================



escalader said:


> Dear Escalader
> 
> I should be the one who should have apologized to you. Yesterday was the first ever time I have used a forum. I have never sent a message via forum before. I didn't even know how to quote your message except copy and paste. I am sorry. Not a problem, 1st the easy thing, when replying to a post there is a button lower right saying quote, when you click on that the whole post will replicate itself in your reply.
> 
> I downloaded SM 7.0.3 trial from IOLO site sometimes ago but because of Vista compatibility issue, I stopped using it. Yesterday I read your forum here and went to IOLO to download SM 7.1.8. HAVE YOU PAID FOR SM7 7.1.8?
> 
> Before I installed SM 7.1.8, I first uninstalled SM 7.0.3. When I installed SM 7.1.8, I got a message telling me that the old license key is being disabled, and I could go no further. Until I can completely removed the previous installation and so on, I am NOT allowed to install SM7. Yes I understand what they are saying, I have a fear they may want to charge you again if you have already paid!
> 
> What should and must I do in order to remove SM7 completely? I don't know! Are you on vista? If you are I'm not working with it!
> 
> I noted that you wrote, using a registry software to clear my registry too. But, which registry cleaner should I use? I have NO registry cleaner on my machine just now but I can always install one recommended. Again on vista I don't know for sure how mine would work. But here is an ad for it saying they give basic support for Vista. Use the trial version only to make sure your PC likes it before buying it:
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Editor's Choice Registry Cleaner
> Don't compromise your PC Registry with the second best!
> World's most popular Registry Cleaner with 300,000 plus downloads per week.
> Recommended by experts and editors around the world as the best Registry Cleaner.
> FREE award-winning customer support for all users.
> Cleans Registry, Fixes PC errors and optimizes PC for better performance.
> Easy to use. Designed for both, expert and novice users.
> 100% Guaranteed.
> With Registry Mechanic you can safely clean, repair and optimize the Windows registry with a few simple mouse clicks! Problems with the Windows registry are a common cause of Windows crashes, slow performance and error messages. By using a registry cleaner regularly and fixing registry errors your system should not only be more stable but it will also help improve your system performance without expensive hardware upgrades. Learn more about the importance of a clean registry with our registry insight.
> 
> [+] Click to EnlargeRegistry Mechanic uses a high-performance detection algorithm to quickly identify missing and invalid references in your Windows registry. These problems can occur for many reasons including being left-behind after the un-installation or incorrect removal of software, by missing or corrupt hardware drivers, or orphaned startup programs.
> 
> With a few easy steps Registry Mechanic will scan your entire registry for any invalid entries and provides a list of the registry errors found, you can then choose to selectively clean each item or automatically repair them all. For your convenience and protection Registry Mechanic can also make a backup of any repairs made so that you can easily recover any changes if required.
> 
> Registry Mechanic Information
> Current Version: 6.0
> File Size: 4,753 KB
> Operating System: Designed for Windows 98, Me, 2000 and XP, with basic support for Windows Vista
> Release Date: November 8, 2006
> Designed to: Clean and compact your registry to optimize your PC for better performance.
> Trial Limitations: The trial is time unlimited and removes problems found in 6 sections of the registry only. A registered version is required to remove all detected problems.
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> One tool I do suggest for you is CCleaner which will clean a lot of junk off your PC that you likely don't need. It also has a registry cleaner but some guys say avoid it. I use it fine so opinions vary. Again I warn you I have 0 vista experience! CCleaner web site does say it works on vista.
> 
> http://www.ccleaner.com/
> 
> Even after you do these things you still won't have SM 7 installed! But if you haven't paid for it, I would forget the product. This whole thread was about poor support and lack of vista compatibility! So why push for trouble you may not need?
> 
> If you have vista, and want Sm7 put in a support request at iolo on this license issue, you failed to say if you actually have a licence code or an email saying how to install, but so be it!
> 
> If you think you need better performance from your PC there are other things you can do no doubt, but what is it you are trying to achieve here? Original poster hasn't succeeded yet, why not stop and wait for him to succeed or not and go from there?
> 
> If I were you unless you have some sort of non performance issue on your PC just forget the whole thing on SM 7 and enjoy your PC!


----------



## TWolf

I do not have the internet at home however I wanted a program to help me keep my comp running well and clean of all the game, photo, video files I'm constantly going through. I purchased sysmech7pro for 69.99 at best buy and was informed it does not need an internet connection and the box does not say it requires an internet connection and furthermore that it's vista compatible. All the above was a lie, except for the 69.99 part. I've contacted iolo and twice they've responded with "sorry, you need an internet connection to install". That's all they will say. A rephrase of this is "Sorry, we lied". The min req's for this product on line have one additional bullet listed saying an internet connection is required. I simply would not have purchased the product if the box actually said this on it! The will do nothing other than say sorry. Gee Whiz beaver, that's mighty nice of you. Iolo is truely a 4 letter word as far as I'm concerned. I cannot stand being ripped off by faceless companies that Will get away with it. Anybody need a copy of sysmech7pro? I'll sell it to you for cheap, only 69.99 and it includes a dvd player and personal jet.


----------



## Dawndd

Hi -

As you can see from earlier posts, I was ripped off by IOLO also. Fortunately I used a credit card and filed a complaint with my credit card company for the disputed charge. Did you use a credit card? That's your best option. IOLO never answered my credit card's inquiry so that they could tell their side of the story, so I got full credit.

Please take a few minutes and file three complaints with the following agencies. I know that some people think it's a waste of time, but I think it can do some good and you may be helped directly or you may just be helping to pile up complaints that will shut IOLO down. First is the Better Business Bureau at www.betterbusinessbureau.com. They do investigate every claim and wil talk to IOLO. Take a look at IOLO's awful record on there. Also, write the state attorney general or what ever state body handles consumer complaints (it's the Illinois Attorney General in my state.) They will make IOLO respond to the complaint. Then the Federal Trade Commission takes complaint forms at www.ftc.gov/ftc/complanding.shtm. They won't deal directly with IOLO but they keep files on companies and when the files gather enough complaints they take the companies to court.

Alert the store manager that you bought this software and they should take it off their shelves or they could be charged with fraud and misrepresentation. I'm sure it will do no good but tell the manager to call IOLO too.

I wish you luck,
Dawn


----------



## TWolf

Thanks Dawnd, all terrific suggestions. Yes I did buy it with a credit card. I'll follow through with this even if it means missing a couple Mythbusters episodes.


----------

